# US citizen dreaming of a life overseas



## jen4423 (Jul 10, 2011)

As a US citizen under the age of 30 (I'm 26) I know that i can (relatively easily) move to Australia or New Zealand and live and work for a year, legally. I would really love to start traveling the world, and living in a few different places for extended periods of time along the way. Since those are the only two places it seems easy to live and work legally, I am interested in how other US citizens have moved to different parts of the world. Where else could I legally live? How would I be able to get a job? I am interested in the idea of running a small holiday guesthouse somewhere. How is that kind of thing possible? 

I really want to spend a few years traveling and living around the world, but I want to be able to support myself while I am doing it. I do not have the means to save tons of money and then travel for a few years. I want to actually work everywhere that I am. It seems that, as a non EU citizen, this is near impossible. 

I'm not really sure what my question is in particular, I would just like any advice I could get. Anywhere I should start looking. 

I have considered starting somewhere that is a US territory (Puerto Rico, the US Virgin Islands). That even seems near impossible to make happen. 

Anyone who has been in my situation and somehow made the dream a reality, I would love any advice or words of wisdom you could give me. 

Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The son of a friend of mine is working (as a musician) aboard a cruise ship and is quite literally travelling the world that way. 

Basically, you normally have to have a job offer in hand before you can apply for the necessary visa to live and work in a country. But, the up side is that, if you have the job lined up, it's usually the employer who has to do the bulk of the work to get your visa authorized.

Finding a job is the tricky bit, but certainly not impossible. You only need to take a look at the controversy over "aliens" in the US to get an idea what the major obstacles are : 

* the local nationals resent foreigners being hired in (especially for cheaper wages) over unemployed local nationals

* for most jobs you need a reasonable level of the local language, whether or not you interact with customers (think interacting with your boss and co-workers)

* you will be required to pay into the local social benefits system (and pay local taxes) - you can't really complain about a lack of English speaking doctors (for example), and be advised that claiming and/or accumulating your pension rights when you reach the appropriate age may be "problematic" at best.

Basically, it boils down to having qualifications that are somehow unique (to enable your employers to justify hiring a foreigner), being competent in the local language, and adapting yourself to the way the local systems (benefits, health care, social structures) work.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Google B&B Association and the respective US state to get some information about what is actually involved in starting and successfully running a B&B. It is not a 50k project.

Unless you have very particular skills I cannot foresee an employer jumping through the hoops of applying a visa for someone who may only be there a short while. Working for an international corporation may be an option. Again that takes time and education.


----------



## tcscivic12 (Jul 2, 2008)

jen4423 said:


> As a US citizen under the age of 30 (I'm 26) I know that i can (relatively easily) move to Australia or New Zealand and live and work for a year, legally. I would really love to start traveling the world, and living in a few different places for extended periods of time along the way. Since those are the only two places it seems easy to live and work legally, I am interested in how other US citizens have moved to different parts of the world. Where else could I legally live? How would I be able to get a job? I am interested in the idea of running a small holiday guesthouse somewhere. How is that kind of thing possible?
> 
> I really want to spend a few years traveling and living around the world, but I want to be able to support myself while I am doing it. I do not have the means to save tons of money and then travel for a few years. I want to actually work everywhere that I am. It seems that, as a non EU citizen, this is near impossible.
> 
> ...



I am glad you asked posted this Jen. I am in the same desire as you, except my most desired country to live and work in is Australia. I am also 26 and working on a change of career that I actually enjoy and it is actuall on the demand list for Australia. I know it may take me a few years to achieve this, but am willing to do this. Good luck with what ever opportunity arises for you. Now :focus:


----------



## jen4423 (Jul 10, 2011)

thank you all so much for the advice!


----------

